
If a map isn’t a reference variable, what is it? - rbanffy
https://dave.cheney.net/2017/04/30/if-a-map-isnt-a-reference-variable-what-is-it
======
Safety1stClyde
How did Go, a language designed from scratch by top people with unlimited
funding, end up as such a muddle?

